# Increase Hotmail Size To 250 MB



## Neutral Singh (Jan 25, 2005)

Got thru mail..and really has upgraded to atleast 25MB 



> Login ur hotmail account and go to options.
> 
> Go to "Personal"
> Click "My Profile"
> ...


----------

